# Homeschooling family in Sweden have to pay fines



## plain (Nov 9, 2016)

A family in Sweden, where homeschooling if forbidden since 2011, needs to pay a fine of 30.000 kr (around 3300 dollars). 

https://translate.google.se/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&u=http://www.dagen.se/kristen-familj-far-bota-for-hemundervisning-1.928415&prev=search


----------

